

Sunday's Super Bowl the most high-tech ever - hamedh
http://www.cnn.com/2011/TECH/innovation/02/03/super.bowl.technology/index.html?hpt=Sbin#

======
johnroescher
Isn't each consecutive Super Bowl the most high-tech ever?

Maybe one year they could do a "Super Bowl Unplugged" and be the one off, odd
year that they digress in technology.

------
iamdave
Yeah, that's all fine and dandy. I'm just going to enjoy watching the game,
drinking beer and yukking it up with my friends.

